# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Archiviare i documenti

## LIGABUE

Colleghi, come archiviate i documenti?
Io conosco due modalità.
La prima è quella di salvare su più unità esterne (hard disk, chiavi usb), che però possono con il tempo rischiano di "bruciarsi".
La seconda è quella di salvare i documenti su dvd.
Avete altre idee? Come procedete voi?

----------


## doppiaeffe

Dropbox. Drive. I supporti sono il peggio. Se si rompono sei nei guai. Usa il cluod

----------


## LIGABUE

I documenti dei clienti sono dati sensibili e non li metterò mai in cloud, senza sapere chi può accedervi.

----------


## doppiaeffe

Devi scegliere tra il possibile intervento di un hacker o il perdere i dati a causa di un malfunzionamento del supporto. Io ho vissuto una situazione in cui mi si era rovinato il dvd e ho avuto paura. Da allora ho tutto  in dropbox e le cartelle sensibili sono protette da chiavi asimmetriche.  
Tastanto testicula spero vada tutto bene.

----------


## aspinillo

Io faccio doppia archiviazione,  per essere sicuro di non perderli: online su Drive e su dvd

----------


## infofattura

Potete utilizzare anche un hard disk estraibile è molto raro che si danneggi e anche quando si danneggia è quasi sempre possibile recuperare i dati. 
Saluti

----------


## jamba

> I documenti dei clienti sono dati sensibili e non li metterò mai in cloud, senza sapere chi può accedervi.

  il tuo è un falso problema. non sei certo neanche con la copia che tieni nel tuo ufficio. Se qualcuno notte tempo entra nel tuo ufficio?
un bel giro di backup giornaliero su hd estero che viene sincronizzato automaticamente sul cloud. La copia sull'hd esterno la salvi già cripatata.

----------


## UPWARDCDL

Doppia copia anche io, ma uso un hd di rete più tutti i dati vengono salvati inclaud.
Ciao a tutti.

----------


## marcotelematico

NAS di rete che copia di notte e/o fuori orario di lavoro, tutti i giorni tutti gli archivi, dal Server al NAS.
Copia durante il giorno dal NAS ad altro HD removibile. 
il NAS lo lasci ovviamente sempre collegato, e l'HD removibile lo porti via.
Ciao a tutti.

----------


## UPWARDCDL

Anche io uso questo sistema... la sicurezza non è mai abbastanza.
Ciao

----------


## Pincopallino

L'unico modo sicuro è il backup su nastro, so che può sembrare preistoria ma se il pc viene infettato da un criptloker (non so se ho scritto correttamente) anche i dati contenuti nelle unità esterne vengono resi illeggibili.

----------


## doppiaeffe

> L'unico modo sicuro è il backup su nastro, so che può sembrare preistoria ma se il pc viene infettato da un criptloker (non so se ho scritto correttamente) anche i dati contenuti nelle unità esterne vengono resi illeggibili.

  Ahhahahaha ma sei serio? Cluod e un buon antivirus.

----------


## Pincopallino

> Ahhahahaha ma sei serio? Cluod e un buon antivirus.

  Intendevo in locale. Sugli antivirus, beh, che dire... in bocca al lupo!

----------


## marcotelematico

Purtroppo ho visto diversi antivirus non proteggere nulla dal cryptolocker, proprio per la sua modalità di diffusione.
Scassando anche gli archivi su Linux, intelligentemente  aperti in scrittura su terminali Windows...

----------


## Reggy

Noi facciamo un backup su hard disk estraibili, ogni giorno un hard disk differente.
Per quanto concerne il cloud, sia per ragioni di sicurezza che di privacy credo sia d'obbligo orientarsi su soluzioni professionali ed a pagamento con Box.com e non a servizi gratuiti come OneDrive, GDrive o Dropbox.

----------


## nuragico

Il Cloud utilizza servizi criptati, è sicuro. Anche dropbox è sicuro, e non è gratuito, lo è solo entro i 2GB o eventuale spazio acquisito con bonus. 
Io salvo tutto sul cloud e una copia su un hard disk esterno. Sto aspettando che il mio gestionale esca con una versione in cloud completa e fatta bene e passo al volo! Così butto winzozz e mi prendo un iMac  :Big Grin:   
Buon fine settimana!

----------


## claudio.caprara

Normativa e Sicurezza del sistema documentale e di conservazione 
L’evento ha l’ambizione di affrontare tutti gli aspetti normativi e tecnici legati alla produzione e conservazione di documenti digitali, sia nel caso di conservazione in proprio, sia nel caso di affidamento della conservazione a terzi. Viene data particolare attenzione agli aspetti di sicurezza e viene analizzato nel dettaglio il modello di lavoro degli studi tributari e dei centri servizi. 
18/11/2015 ore 14,30 on line 
Programma: 
• Produzione e conservazione dei documenti digitali. Soggetti, Responsabilità, ruoli, funzioni Rag. Claudio Caprara - Direzione commerciale Multimedia it - Responsabile conservazione 
• Le norme della conservazione digitale Avv. Giorgio Confente - Studio Legale Confente (da confermare) 
• La protezione dei dati (privacy) L. 196/2003 Massimo Castelli - Privacy & Data Protection Officer 
• Studi e centri servizi un modello di lavoro elettronico Rag. Claudio Caprara - Direzione commerciale Multimedia it - Responsabile conservazione+ 
Durata del corso : ore 4  
Costo: Gratuito   Iscrizione on line  
Programma evento qui

----------


## Maior

Salve Claudio  :Smile:  
Ricordo che nel 2011 fu fatta una VC con il CT in cui parlasti di questi argomenti e mi ricordo che fu molto interessante.
Mi rendo conto che in effetti ci sono tante cose da imparare e che la conoscenza sia per tanti di noi molto a macchia di leopardo, perché le informazioni vanno recuperate in qua un po' in là, senza che si riesca ad avere accesso ad una conoscenza base che sia certa e solida per tutti. 
Potrebbe essere utile un buon ripasso!  :Wink:

----------


## marcotelematico

Comunque parlando di archivi contabili, l'unico sistema sicuro é il backup su nastro. Sperimentato e certificato.  :Big Grin:  
Le unità a nastro fanno quello e lo fanno bene.
Il cloud dipende come viene impostato. Può essere una copia aggiuntiva, ma non l'unica salvezza in caso di problemi, a mio avviso.
Almeno io non mi fiderei. Spesso viene impostato solo con copie incrementali, per risparmiare traffico sulla adsl che avviene in upload, notoriamente molto molto pù lenta della velocità di download. Spesso le incrementali non ripristinano correttamente gli archivi, a seconda del programma che si utilizza, o della situazione che devi ripristinare.

----------

